# Tall Pines Retriever Club



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Qualifying Results:

1st #19 Allie O - Rita & Frank Jones H - Jason Baker
2nd #14 AJ O - Jennifer Guider H - Glen Guider
3rd #11 Asher - O/H Marc Patton
4th #13 River - O - Ed and Sandra Gipson H - Sandra
RJ # 18 Sharlie O/H Ron Rubrecht
Jam # 1 Jack O - Jennifer Guider H - Glen Guider

Congratulations to all! Special thanks to Jason Baker, of Baker Retrievers, for making Blue Goose Seaside Allie, QAA! 

rita


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats Rita!! She looks good!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Any open call backs


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to all of you!!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats to the jones and allie!!!!! and jason on the win!!!

congrats to glen, jenn and aj on the 2nd!!!!!


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd (32 back)
2,3,4,5,6,7,10,12,17,19,20,21,22,24,26,27,28,29,30,31,33,34,36,39,41,42,44,45,47,52,54,57


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you, Barb and John! Wish we could've been there . . . and, Glen, Jason said AJ had a beautiful 4th! Congratulations to you!

rita


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations to all.

Big congratulations to Glen and Jen on the 2nd with AJ and the JAM with Jack. You both work extremely hard and it shows. Please pass along some of the good mojo you have been send out lately. I need it.


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Open callbacks to the 3rd.....
21 back. 2,3,5,6,7,10,19,21,22,27,29,31,34,36,41,42,44,45,47,52,54


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Open Callbacks to 4th. 12 back. 2,3,5,6,10,22,27,34,36,42,45,54


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations to all on the placements!

John


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Congratulations to Chip McEwen on winning the amt and third as well
Also to Jerry Younglove on second place
Not sure who got 4th
Way to go guys


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Cree and Jerry also got second in open. !!see u soon Bruce!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinetree said:


> Congratulations to Chip McEwen on winning the amt and third as well
> Also to Jerry Younglove on second place
> Not sure who got 4th
> Way to go guys


Glen Guider got 4th.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow! Look at the guys go! Congratulations, Chip, that's an awesome weekend for you! Jerry, you and Cree never cease to amaze with two more Open and Am 2nds under your belt! Glen, obviously the FT world is taking note - how fun to train and handle your dogs! Way to go, guys!

Dog names or numbers, please?

rita


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Way to go Rita, Frank, and Allie. Nice Q weekend for all of us.
george


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Open Results:

1st: 3 - Nitro / Al Arthur
2nd: 10 Cree / Jerry Younglove
3rd: 36 Lb / Al Arthur
4th: 27 Lucky / Steve Yozamp
RJ: 45 Snapper / Charlie Hines
Jams:
2 Candy / Lynn Troy
22 Corky / Lynn Troy
41 Lucy / Al Arthur
54 Harley / Steve Yozamp


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Only know a couple of Derby results: 3rd: Grizzly - Lynn Troy, RJ: Hottie - Lynn Troy


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Amat results
1st #1 Jezzie. Chip McEwen
2nd #23 Cree. Jerry Younglove
3rd. #19. Huck. Chip McEwen
4th. #35. Maggie. Glen Guider
Rj. #10. Thief. Buck Mann
Jams #4 Ten. Barb Radke
#23 Rueben. B. Younglove

Congrats to all!


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

Derby results:
1. 22 
SpringHill's Prince CharlesVic SullivanMarc Patton

2. 19

Days End Suprise Standout PippaJerry DayJerry Day/Scott Goldby/Glen Guider

3. 15

Taylorlabs Mighty BruinBob & Jen StantonSteve Yozamp/Lynn Troy

4. 11

Seaside's Boss OysterFrank and Rita JonesJason Baker


RS 27

Taylorlabs Hot Cinnamon BunsRose MeyerLynn Troy/Steve Yozamp

JAM 6

Days End Last Chance For GloryJerry DayJerry Day/Scott Goldby/Glen Guider

Chip's fun day!


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats Chip


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations to you, Vick and to Mark Patton on a great trial. Chip ran a solid four series.


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks, Bubba! Marc and the team at Wynfield have done a great job. It was especially thrilling to see him tackle that 4th series--tough! Chip has about 6 months left in Derby competition, and regardless of how things play out going forward, the excitment of winning this first one will be hard to beat.


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

Results are up on EE. Congratulations to all. 

Big congratulations to Glen and Jen Guider for an awesome weekend. Ribbons in the Derby, Qual and Am.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Spring said:


> Thanks, Bubba! Marc and the team at Wynfield have done a great job. It was especially thrilling to see him tackle that 4th series--tough! Chip has about 6 months left in Derby competition, and regardless of how things play out going forward, the excitment of winning this first one will be hard to beat.


A huge congratulations to Chip, Vic and Marc!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats to all. I'm sure "Pete" is proud.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

jenbrowndvm said:


> Open Results:
> 
> 1st: 3 - Nitro / Al Arthur
> 2nd: 10 Cree / Jerry Younglove
> ...


Congrats to John Lash, LB and Al Arthur


----------

